# Loopy cardi..nearly sent me loopy!!



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought I'd knit this for my friends grandaughter. I have knit most patterns/cables in my lifetime of knitting & thought 'how hard can it be?' Well...I had diagrams & written instructions on how to do the 'loop' stitch but just couldn't get my head round it. In the end I went on YouTube & watched a video of someone doing the stitch. I'm still not 100% it was done how it was explained in the pattern, but the result is the same & did wonders for my sanity!! :-D


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks good


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

That is lovely ,well done ,you tube is wonderful.Alyson x


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's lovely, good work.


----------



## cricket140 (Sep 25, 2011)

It's a very pretty sweater.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

but it is soo pretty. I am sure it will be appreciated. A little girl's dream in pink.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just adorable! Even if you didn't do it exactly like the pattern, your result is wonderful and no one will ever know.
Jan


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks wonderful. Happy to hear you didn't really go Loopy.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I really really like it...looks so huggable and cozy!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Ohhhhh! Beautiful pink sweater.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Love this...


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

that is just over the top darling. I love it. the color is perfect. Great Job


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I love this. I made one like this 41yrs ago in white with a matching bonnet for my daughter, loved her in it. Must try and find the pattern. It was if I remember wrapping the wool around your fingers 3 times and then knitting off.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonderful! Bet she will look adorable wearing it!


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice sweater, love the colour.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done..and WTG...
These loopy sweaters are a bit retro..I used to see many wearing them years ago...then not so much for awhile...and now a resurgance!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

I did these too but struggled with looping on a knit row...I found a way to do it on the purl row and find it much easier. But well done you...it looks well worth the effort! x


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you so much...I just started a bath mitt and I have been struggling with this stitch. This definitely helps.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just beautiful. Well worth the effort.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

SOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love you sweater, it is adorable.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very sweet! Nice work!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater. Love the pink.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Many years ago this pattern was in one of the knitting books. It was crocheted. My friend and me had a small yarn store, and we must have made about two-hundred of these. The people wanted us to make one for them. We charged $40.00. That was then now I don't know ,because I would not make one today. It was nice to see all the sweaters we made. I lived in Philadelphia,pa. Then and it was at the new years day mummers parade, that everyone wore them,it was about 50 degrees or 60 that day .it was perfect to wear it. At the parade my friend and I were looking around and saying I made that one,I made that one.it was good to see what you made and people saying how nice. I made a lot for babies and little girls. You can also make them withe so many rows plain and one or two rows with the loop. Have fun.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

dutchie said:


> I thought I'd knit this for my friends grandaughter. I have knit most patterns/cables in my lifetime of knitting & thought 'how hard can it be?' Well...I had diagrams & written instructions on how to do the 'loop' stitch but just couldn't get my head round it. In the end I went on YouTube & watched a video of someone doing the stitch. I'm still not 100% it was done how it was explained in the pattern, but the result is the same & did wonders for my sanity!! :-D


thats just what i did to ,you have done a splendid job


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It's pretty,great job.


----------



## cora69 (Jun 7, 2011)

love the sweater i just made a scarf with the loop stich now i think i will try a sweater


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the color. You did great


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

What an adorable sweater! I love it and the beautiful pink color. Where did you get the pattern? Thank you for sharing your creation. Love it!!! ;0)


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh I love it, I must find the video, love the colour too


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Worth the effort. It's lovely!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this is fantastic!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

you sure did an awesome job on in so happy you stuck with it!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

Darling; I can believe that it almost made you
loopy.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

It turned out lovely!!!looks so cozy and love the pink you chose,well done! :thumbup:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

GOOD JOB!!! I have made these before...the only "down side" to them is that the loops catch on everything. But the kids LOVE them!!! GG


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

dutchie said:


> I thought I'd knit this for my friends grandaughter. I have knit most patterns/cables in my lifetime of knitting & thought 'how hard can it be?' Well...I had diagrams & written instructions on how to do the 'loop' stitch but just couldn't get my head round it. In the end I went on YouTube & watched a video of someone doing the stitch. I'm still not 100% it was done how it was explained in the pattern, but the result is the same & did wonders for my sanity!! :-D


Beautiful! Worth every bit of trouble you took.

CharleneM


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Gorgeous work, great choice of buttons!


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

It looks beautiful!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely. it was on my to-do list. not so sure now


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, awesome, adorable, marv-o-lishious!!! I would still be trying to do that and all my Lexapro and Xanax would be gone too!!!!!! LOL


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

How cute. I have not seen this before . Is it done with regular yarn ?


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like a pink sheep, I love it.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's really really cute!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

oh that is lovely, i enjoy making loopy things but will agree with you it does tend to get to you in the end. hehe


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, that is very pretty!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I still find loop stitch awkward. Sometimes the stitch is too loose. But your work is wonderful and I like the pretty colour.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh so cute! Love it.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking good. I also live in Derby and it is not snowing today ha ha. Nice to know someone is nearby, have you attended Knitsquad in town? We are a really nice friendly group. Ist and 3rd Mons in month 5-7pm at the Quad.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good to me


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

GORGEOUS! Great job, and the Internet does help lots! I especially appreciate this on-line group I have joined, it is called "Knitting Paradise". I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this you did a great job...


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

That's really cute! Worth being loopy for a while.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful! And I love the buttons!!! Great job!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Adorable! You did a great job!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job, and very loopy!!
Now you need Lamb Chop, she's loopy also.

Lucky little girl.
Linda


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

The end result is a pretty little jacket that will make that cute baby even cuter. Looks great.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Well,right or wrong it looks awesome. Lucky girl.


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

CollettePlaquet said:


> Thank you so much...I just started a bath mitt and I have been struggling with this stitch. This definitely helps.


The YouTube video I used was-






The filming does go up & down a bit, but there are written instructions on the screen at the same time. There seems to be a variety of methods for this stitch, but I found this way to be the easiest with the same result!


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> I still find loop stitch awkward. Sometimes the stitch is too loose. But your work is wonderful and I like the pretty colour.


I couldn't do the stitch wrapping it round the fingers something like 3 times..got myself all ravelled up!! I do it using my thumb. Is that how you do it? As I said I had to go on YouTube to fathom out how to do it. Maybe you might find this way easier to do?


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I made a hat in the 60's with the loop stitch but it was crochet. I never saw it with knitting. Learning something new for you ladies all the time. Thanks Beautiful work.


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

The pattern was one I downloaded free off the internet some time ago, but cannot find it now. It does say not to be reproduced so I daren't show it :thumbdown: I can tell you it is a knitting pattern by 'Hayfield' number 00521 and is made with DK yarn.


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> What an adorable sweater! I love it and the beautiful pink color. Where did you get the pattern? Thank you for sharing your creation. Love it!!! ;0)


The pattern was one I downloaded free off the internet some time ago, but cannot find it now. It does say not to be reproduced so I daren't show it :thumbdown: I can tell you it is a knitting pattern by 'Hayfield' number 00521 and is made with DK yarn.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's just adorable. Guess it was worth the aggravation in the end.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That sweater is just darling! :thumbup:


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

well done! do you have an adult pattern of this i would like to have one! =P


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You did a great job, looks beautiful.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Not only is the sweater beautifully done but the button band is expertly done also!!

Great job. Joy


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

dutchie said:


> I thought I'd knit this for my friends grandaughter. I have knit most patterns/cables in my lifetime of knitting & thought 'how hard can it be?' Well...I had diagrams & written instructions on how to do the 'loop' stitch but just couldn't get my head round it. In the end I went on YouTube & watched a video of someone doing the stitch. I'm still not 100% it was done how it was explained in the pattern, but the result is the same & did wonders for my sanity!! :-D


So cute and girly. Do you have a pattern link?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Now that is to drool over!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I tried to find the pattern and can't. Too bad, it's so cute.


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

That is so adorable. Looks like a bugger to knit though.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

You did a beautiful job, it is so cute!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I love it! You did a wonderful job and it looks great!


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Willa J. said:


> I tried to find the pattern and can't. Too bad, it's so cute.


I couldn't find it anywhere either  Maybe someone else might have better luck and share the link with us. I know I did have it at one time - I've lost a lot of different patterns through the years, some have been lost in moves, some have been loaned out and never returned from back in the day when scanning and emailing was not a regular thing!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I watched my grandson's other grandma make him a loopy cardigan and it looked to hard for me. hehe


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

ma2ska said:


> Willa J. said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to find the pattern and can't. Too bad, it's so cute.
> ...


So sorry I can't find the link....Often when you print things off it shows the website at the bottom & date when you print it, but it didn't on this occassion....I 'surf' through that many sites that also lead to other sites...& if I see a pattern I like I save it in my documents then print it off later when I want to use it. I feel a bit of a let down to the people that would have liked the link for it...so the answer from now on is to make sure I know where I've got my patterns from!!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty sweater, looks to me like you did an excellent job.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Looks gorgeous, lovely deep colour. I know what you mean though, I found that pattern so fiddly and time consuming so did not make many!!


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

Willa J. said:


> I tried to find the pattern and can't. Too bad, it's so cute.


Try doing a search using:

www.quicksales.com.au/ad/​hayfield-pretty-baby/​1758186

If you highlight the above website, click Control C, and then put your cursor on a blank search line, click Control V. You should be able to find it. PM me if you are having trouble.

pat


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

Please look down a couple of messages from your original entry on the loopy sweater, and I have instructions for that web-site. Also, PM me if you have trouble.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Mammy Pat said:


> Willa J. said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to find the pattern and can't. Too bad, it's so cute.
> ...


Thanks, Pat, but it brings up something else, not the Loopi cardi


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh Wow . . . it is lovely and I admire your patience. It reminded me of one I knitted over 30 years ago for our daughter although it was a jacket with attached hood. Just hunted out the pattern and it was a Patons pattern in Baby Quickerknit Nylon but I used a wool rather than a nylon. The pattern also had knitted trousers however I never knitted those . . . just wanted the jacket.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh so sweet! Bet the recipient will love it! Great job!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

That is just pure fun!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

dutchie said:


> The pattern was one I downloaded free off the internet some time ago, but cannot find it now. It does say not to be reproduced so I daren't show it :thumbdown: I can tell you it is a knitting pattern by 'Hayfield' number 00521 and is made with DK yarn.


I love your cardi.
Great girly color and texture.

I know you cannot post it to us, but we could download it ourselves if the printed copy /or download file you have shows headers.
Usually, along the bottom, the web address is displayed.

Any luck with this?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

This loop jacket is what I called it,is very old. Mine was crochednot knitted.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

I have the Hayfield pattern from the original posted pic, on my computer but it does have instructions that it is copyright protected and not to be reproduced (including photostat) in any form.

I also have my original Paper copy of the Patons pattern that I referred to in my earlier post (page 6). I will see if I am able to scan that pattern and have it available if people are interested.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

I like it,very cute!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Love it! I saw a video on this and said no way!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Job well done. Very nice looking sweater I'm sure will be loved. I understand the frame of mind - also did a hat and scarf in this loopy pattern. Threw out the pattern years ago. Kept my sanity!


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

It might be 'loopy - but, it IS VERY LOVELY!


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

it is toooooooo cute, how long did it take you? I bet that would be a good item to knit for the Fall Craft Shows, just prior to the Holidays. I'm going to try to get some knitted items together and get a spot to sell some of my items.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

What a beautiful cardy...have a pattern for this but have never tried it...well done..


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

http://www.knitpat.com/Loopy-Jacket--Bonnet-Baby-Knitting-Patterns-p828.asp

I found this site if this is any help!!


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> http://www.knitpat.com/Loopy-Jacket--Bonnet-Baby-Knitting-Patterns-p828.asp
> 
> I found this site if this is any help!!


Thankyou for the link, it could well be of help to the people that wanted the pattern. It is not the pattern I used as mine didn't have a collar, but this pattern is very similar. Thanks again.

Glo(dutchie)


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I love this. I made one like this 41yrs ago in white with a matching bonnet for my daughter, loved her in it. Must try and find the pattern. It was if I remember wrapping the wool around your fingers 3 times and then knitting off.


Hi, I think that was what the pattern instructions were trying to tell me, but I kept getting my fingers all tied up!!LOL So not to be beaten I decided to look it up on YouTube & the one I found showed wrapping it round your thumb...so much easier


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Simple answer - use any pattern that you have that corresponds to the wool you want to use, Go on You tube to find out how to do the stitch and just use your own pattern. I have a pattern for a childs bolero.


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Simple answer - use any pattern that you have that corresponds to the wool you want to use, Go on You tube to find out how to do the stitch and just use your own pattern. I have a pattern for a childs bolero.


Yes...good thinking!! :thumbup:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Simple answer - use any pattern that you have that corresponds to the wool you want to use, Go on You tube to find out how to do the stitch and just use your own pattern. I have a pattern for a childs bolero.


row 1. k
row 2. k
row 3. k
row 4. k1, insert needle into next st. wind yarn twice round needle point and first finger of left hand. i.e. keep your finger in all the loops and then bring yarn round to knit a stitch bringing all three loops through. slip all loops back onto left hand needle and k into back of st. that is your loop st.
row 3 and 4 is your pattern
you will have to reverse this if you knit left handed

I have just tried it and it works.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I used to knit loopy cardigans and hats and mittens for my girls yes 40 yrs ago nice to see the pattern being used again susie cue


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

This is the same stitch for I use for doing curly hair on dolls exsept you wind the yarn round 3 times.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

This is the same stitch for I use for doing curly hair on dolls except you wind the yarn round 3 times.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful! And I know that I would have lost my mind with this one!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

That looks sooo cool.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Adorable. I have only made loopy hats in the past. My mom used to make lots of loopy stuff.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> Adorable. I have only made loopy hats in the past. My mom used to make lots of loopy stuff.


I do lots of loopy stuff, too.

Just not in knitting. LOL


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Wow! really pretty! Good color too!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Wow! Really pretty pattern and great color too!


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

where do you find patterns for loopy sweaters and hats?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That sweater is precious! Wonderful job!


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

michaelena said:


> where do you find patterns for loopy sweaters and hats?


Hi Michaelena
I'm sorry but I can't find the link for the one I used, but I've just found this link if its of any use http://www.etsy.com/search?includes%5B%5D=tags&q=loop+stitch Also someone suggested that if you could do the 'loop' stitch it could possibly be adapted onto a basic knitting pattern. Just need to check the tension to get the size right.
Glo (dutchie)


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you, I just ordered 4 patterns from England (I think) lol, came to $15.00 for all.......haven't received yet


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

michaelena said:


> thank you, I just ordered 4 patterns from England (I think) lol, came to $15.00 for all.......haven't received yet


You're welcome!! :thumbup:

Glo (dutchie)


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

This is the most beautiful loopy i have seen, honestly,


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Just use an ordinary hat pattern and knit it in a loopy pattern 

susie cue


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

ainejo said:


> This is the most beautiful loopy i have seen, honestly,


Thankyou Ainejo...lovely of you to say :-D


----------



## Butterflies61 (Sep 4, 2011)

I made one not so long ago for my gd. I had done them about 30 years ago for my daughter and I don;t think I had any problem doing this pattern then. However, 30 years on and it was a struggle.


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

for a loopy pattern, do you knit 3 rows then a loopy row ?? 
And on a loopy row is every stitch a loopy stitch or are there some plain stitches between ??


----------



## dutchie (Apr 19, 2011)

maureen ann said:


> for a loopy pattern, do you knit 3 rows then a loopy row ??
> And on a loopy row is every stitch a loopy stitch or are there some plain stitches between ??


Hi Maureen. The pattern consists of just 2 rows....
Row 1 K1, Loop st (every stitch) to last st K1
Row 2 K to end

Hope this helps?

Glo


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

It looks lovely.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I have crocheted these sweaters a long time ago but, never knitted one. This looks interesting.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

It is adorable! Love it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

sweet


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

So pretty


----------

